# It's breeding season, what are your plans?



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

My does are beginning to cycle and they look so healthy and slick that it is hard not to go ahead and get them bred! I plan on breeding every doe on the place, unlike last year, when I bred only a few does. I will hold back the 4 little doelings (2 LM and 2MM) and breed them next year. 

This leaves 9 LM, 5 MM and 3 Boers to breed for a total of 17 does to breed. I have 4 other does off farm that will need breeding as well.

Breeding season will start August for early 2011 kids. I am hoping to get them all bred early and have the kids all the same age.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

It has already started here and I am flying by the seat of my pants! When a doe comes into heat I quickly decide who to breed her to. The Rudy daughters are easy. The get bred to Kieran. The Nubian does that are unrelated to either buck are harder to decide.
We are holding off on the does that would produce nice potential 4-H wethers and will start breeding those for January 2011 kids. FF Boer crosses that are dry yearlings are being bred for December kids....I have not even begun to decide which Boer cross doe to which of the three bucks I am using over them. I do know that coming yearlings will not be bred to my Fullblood Remmie. His kids are just too big for FFs. First time we have run into that in our 10 years of breeding.
We still have one doe left to kid for this year's kidding season. She's due in less than a week.
I don't know if I will try AIing again this year or not. I have not decided. One I had really hoped to AI is the doe kidding this week, so that means I couldn't AI her for at least naother three months. She is a Fullblood Boer doe that weans at three months. Very strange in her herd.
I haven't even figured out how many we will be breeding this year. Kidding out 80 this year worked out okay. But I may be getting an outside job that is not as flexible as the one I have now. The one I have now is being done away with though at the end of the year.
Also considering starting back at college and going for a vet license....We will kid out at least 50-60 though...just depends on how many we sell down to.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I am going to get every one of them bred and then sell the extra does that I do not want to keep. I want them gone before we have to start buying feed again. They are all thriving on browse right now and I do not want to feed any extra goats this winter. This means I will have some very nice bred does for sale in the fall.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Trying to get one of my kinder does bred right now. The one that I want to wait to bred had a really strong heat a few days ago and the buck was sooooo disappointed that she was still inside when I let him out to be with the other one! It was kind of funny...you could almost see him thinking, "Wait! This is the wrong doe!!" Then I plan to breed the Nubian yearling, followed by the other kinder. Trying to see if we can get no dry time this year.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

We're not cycling - yet. Or if they are, they're being quiet about it. I want to wait until Sept/Oct, for Spring kids, but...we'll see. Winters aren't that bad here, so early kidding shouldn't be a problem. (I hope)

I think we're only breeding the Nubians and Alpines this year, and letting the Cashmere's sit out. That'll be 3 Nubians + 2 Alpines, so 5 bred. We'll see if that works....


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't usually breed anyone here until October, but If I notice Caprice in heat earlier, I'll breed her. I held her back until about mid February and she was just with the buck a couple weeks. She didn't get bred and I want her bred sooner. So far, I haven't noticed anyone in heat, but Shadow has started peeing on himself.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I am not breeding Penny this year as I want the milk and she has held a long lactation before. Also because she's had several insults, liver flukes, an injury and with all this she carried triplets and is milking strong. She's on the thin side and I want to give her a break from kids for a year while I hopefully get her a chiro to hopefully figure out what is wrong with her. 

I'll be breeding Baby to Blue again. I have 3 nubian doelings (yeeha!) I'll be breeding to Devon. Will also breed Dazzie (nubian lamancha cross)to Devon if I still have her say next month. Glori (lamancha) will be bred to one of Nancy's bucks as will her doeling, Josie (who is 90 lbs already at 5 1/2 months ) . I'd like to breed Glori to Chuck again as the kids were beautiful but I know she had him for sale and don't know if they'll still have him. 

Toggy doesn't have many options, it's Thomas 

I hope to breed as many as I can next month. Love January kids.. except for the actual day they show up. Of course the nubian doelings, born in April, will be late Arg.


----------



## Ozark Lady (Mar 21, 2010)

I am hoping to milk through, and avoid breeding this year, I bought a dairy buck kid, and since I used a boer buck last year, I didn't keep any kids at all. I am waiting for my buck to grow up and then, I plan to breed them one at a time, not all together.
I aim for April or May kids. I have had too many in trouble with January and February kids.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

We wont be breeding until September/October around here and I plan to use my new purebred alpine buckling from Lady-L who scored just scored VEcVV in LA on many of my Alpines and also Nodaway Reprise Kaboom on a few where the combination worked real well last year, but I also have some Sunshine Rehma Reprise semen and some Super Saga semen on order so might have to try some AI. 

I think I have worked our a deal to use a champion J-Nels Nubian buck on most of my Nubians so that is an easy one.

Next year will be more difficult to decide as I hope to have a Munchin Hill purebred Alpine buckling and one with Nixon/Nodaway lines here too.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

Well this is how I would prefer the schedule goes but we'll see. Hopefully T will want to breed in October. 
Delilah x Zepher in Aug.
Honey x T in Oct. 
Acapella x ??? 
Misty x T in Oct, if T wont bred, she'll be bred to Zepher. I want her bred for March kids. 
Flurri x T in Oct.
Abby x Zepher in Sept/Oct.
Lady x T in Nov.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

This year I have a dry yearling I want to have bred as soon as possible...to my new herdsire from Layton Hollow. He has completely changed in the last week from a beautiful white adolescent to a yellow stinky testosterone machine. He gets to breed my other LM Melee' also. Just don't know when. I actually kept all three of my MM bucklings born this year to see how they all do. Got some nice bloodlines behind them and I have the luxury this year of being able to wait and see how they each turn out before deciding where they go.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Taking a year off- or maybe retiring from breeding.
25 does and NO BUCKS!!!!!!!! Amazing! 
We need a breather but we need goats to eat around here so we now have a goat nunnery!
I won't miss sitting in the barn waiting for birthings in 20 degrees at 3am but I will be just a smidge jealous when you all start talking about your new babies. I am excited to be free for winter to do some traveling and enjoy family visits with out the goat schedule coming first for the first time in decades! Just think how fat everyone will get


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

Still up in the air. I have 2 1/2 bucks to use, my Pruittville herdsire that sired this years babies, a yearling son of Kastdemur Legally Blonde/ By Invitation Only, and the spring baby buck (Razzle Dazzle/Moon River). Hes about 50 lbs now, but hoping he will be large enough to use this fall on two does. May have to wait for March or April babies if I use him, think I'll try for Feb on the others. Keeping this years babies dry, they arent well enough grown out and my experience this year with the Goodbar daughters taught me I'm not ready to breed them this young yet, the one who got bred accidentally is WAY to small and her dry sister is looking much better. I'm willing to keep them dry to maximize their potential, even if it costs me some money. I want at least a couple to keep and wont risk ruining them.

The breeding I'm MOST looking forward to is with this baby buck-why I kept him. I was initially going to sell but he looks pretty correct so I'm going to give it a shot. Hes a Goodbar grandson and I want to breed him to his aunt-a Goodbar/Parade daughter. Theres awesome Pruittville genetics on both the bottom side of his mother and the doe I want him to breed. Its my first line breeding "experiment". I'd also like to use him on one of my Nic daughters, Black Dahlia-shes got Pruittville blood on her does side too. That will mix both the Nic/Goodbar blood that I spent two years getting and planning to do. I'm really excited about both of these and cant wait to see the results!


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Got 3 bred for December kiddings already, most milkers will be bred for January, probably a big ol' batch of them, a few young doelings waiting until Oct for March kiddings. Lee, think about me in January in my sleeping bag on the hay bale 

Jana


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

I have three bucks to use, my purchase from last year my buckling by Lassenwood Zhavigo Zen and out of a nice MEA doe. The other two are Lakeshore bred, one is a LSF EX Summerheat son one is a grandson (his sire is 'Bring On The Rain'). I have 11 PB (3 jr FF's) nubian does to breed, 3 Saanen does who are just dairykid/pet makers if I can't trade them and two boer does who will be givin the boys someone to make market wethers with hopefully. Next year should be a great year!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

My goal is to put it off until mid October  DeJaVu` will be breeding most of the younger does with two breedings aimed at a buck kid for me to keep. Nic will be bred to milkers who are not his daughters, another breeding for a buck for me and GE who wasn't used on the farm last year, although had tons of girl friends last year, will be used to reproduce a buck I sold, for me. Pleased with my group and now linebreed down and use my own bucks here out of the 3 boys. Then using AI, got the boys collected and some semen purchased, with some more semen going to be purchased hopefully at convention. Vicki


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Well normally I have does bred by now. There is a chance that we might go to the Nationals but it's almost insane to think of it - being that it is 23 hours away or more next year. We have some does though that will be very competitive next year - as they turn 4. Our does that would be first fresheners in November will be bred for Feb or March in hopes of having a couple of competitive 2 year olds. The rest of the herd will be bred to kid in March and early April - no more May kids please!

Herd sire line up
Pruittville's L/M Triumph 92EEE (Magnolia X Legend)
CH Pruittville's Explorer 89VEE (Huckleberry X Kastdemur's Next Expedition)
Pruittville's Apollo (Honeysuckle X Triumph)
Pruittville's Dakota (Nantucket X Legend)
Pruittville's Voyager (Snap Dragon X POTF Luke) - if he is old enough by breeding season. 

DOES:
CH PRUITTVILLE’S MAGNOLIA
CH PRUITTVILLE’S HUCKBERRY FROST
SGCH PRUITTVILLE HONEYSUCKLE
CH PRUITTVILLE’S LG LANTANA
CH PRUITTVILLE’S SNAP DRAGON
PRUITTVILLE’S N/E RAZZBERRY
PRUITTVILLE’S N/E SUGAR BABY
PRUITTVILLE’S POSIES PROMISE
PRUITTVILLE’S LG SULTANA
PRUITTVILLE’S CARMEL CORN
PRUITTVILLE’S GABRIELLA
PRUITTVILLE’S BERRY ECHO
PRUITTVILLE’S BERRY ECLISPE
PRUITTVILLE’S STARBURST


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

"no more May kids please!" Tim

Boy howdy do I agree with you Tim, and I'll second with June. I found this year that stagger breeding works well from Feb thru early April. We have 3 bucks (OOps change that to four) here and we will be breeding out one doe with *B CH Remuda Winter Constellation 

Nubians:
Aja-Sammati Psyche x Remuda Winter Constellation
Pella's Triple C My Fair Lady X Kastdemur's Ghengis Khan 
Caprine Beings Merci's Salwah x Kastdemur's Ghengis Khan
Caprine Beings Branwyn x Sunset Pines SK Lucius 

Alpines:
Caprine Beings Gwendlyn x Soldier-Mtn PVRA Theoden
Soldier-Mtn SG Emi-N-May x Soldier-Mtn PVRA Theoden
Soldier-Mtn SMB Loralei x Soldier-Mtn Freelance Tallis
Soldier-Mtn SF Hi-Hopes x Soldier-Mtn Freelance Tallis

Hoping some will cycle in September for Feb kids. The rest will be March and early April. Only one will be later and that will be Branwyn. 
Tam


----------



## Lazy J Dairy (Nov 3, 2009)

Hmmm we are already expecting kids from 3 does starting today until September 16th. I have a customer who is a Boer breeder and I keep her supplied in milk for her bottle babies. 

So lets see - we have

Spice x Bill - due now till August

Rose x Bill - due August 2 to September

Lilly x Doodle - due August to September

Then we will be breeding the last of the does in October. We try to follow her schedule as she raises her Boers around the Fair schedules. I always want my does milking before her kids are born. She had 15 bottle babies last year and I just could not keep up.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

We are breeding 8 does right now for early December kids (5 FF's, 3 seniors), then we plan on breeding 5 more in Sept/Oct for our spring kids. Still evaluating January/February kids to see if we will hold them over or breed them with the Sept/Oct group.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Just sent off blood to see how many we will be having freshen in November. (out of 21 that were in with the buck)

Then in Sept breed 20-25 more then in Dec/Jan the clean-up crew goes in with the boys.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Ah heck, breeding season ALREADY! I still have kids from this years breeding season! Oh my goodness. They are still on milk too..wait, they are nearly 7 months old! Okay, when did it get this late in the season? What happened to spring and early summer? Thank goodness nobody has told my buck that it's time...course, one of the baby (5month old) bucks has started to go into rut. Got me all wet yesterday. Gross. I guess that should have clued me in.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Anita Martin said:


> one of the baby (5month old) bucks has started to go into rut. Got me all wet yesterday. Gross. I guess that should have clued me in.


"Ring in the season with a good ole buck sneezin!"


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm going to see how my 2 Lamancha does hold out with long lactations, so maybe no breeding or kids next spring. YAY!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

[[We're not cycling - yet. Or if they are, they're being quiet about it. ]]

Same here and my bucks are not stinking... though I caught a mild whiff Friday from Bill...

My intent is to start breeding in August...

Well... actually I already have some girls in with a buck... Thunder has MAPLE, CRACKLIN ROSIE, & SNICKERDOODLE because it was the best place to put them and if they'd breed off season... GREAT.

I need to retweak my breeding plans and get going with all the prebreeding...


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

My dad said he can smell the bucks from the house (they are probably 70 ft away). I told him it's only gonna get worse.


----------



## Nupine (Nov 2, 2007)

I am breeding 4 does this year. All of them to our new Roeburn buck, Quill. He is a French Alpine.
1 coming 2 yr old French Alpine doe
1 coming yearling French Alpine doe [ff]
1 4 yr old American Alpine doe
1 2 yr old American Alpine doe [she has had a load of health problems, finally is big enough and healthy enough to breed]
I plan on breeding the coming 2 yr old French doe and the older American doe to both kid around the same time in late February, and then the younger two to kid around the same time in late April, maybe earlier. I'm already getting VERY excited!


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

We won't breed ours til Oct. for March babies


----------



## billinohio (Jun 24, 2009)

My Alpines.......
Most of my Hill N Holler does will be bred to my Nodaway buck.
I will be using my Hill N Holler buck on most of the does from Center Stage, Kickapoo Valley, Nodaway, Hardluck Hollow, and Roeburn.
I have a baby buck that is Sanstorm X Hill n Holler that I may be tempted to sneak a couple does to him......I really like the 'look" that he has....he is one of those that just seems to have that "presence," that says, 'Hey!! Look at me!!!'


----------



## stoneyheightsfarm (Jan 19, 2008)

Soldier-Mtn PVLM Show Time x Soldier-Mtn Mandalay's Mozart (early- CIDR)
Soldier-Mtn Max Isabella x Soldier-Mtn PVRA Handel (I want does this time!) (mid season)
Soldier-Mtn Southern Starling x Soldier-Mtn PVRA Handel (early- CIDR)
Stoney Heights SMMM Adelaide x Soldier-Mtn PVRA Handel (late)
Stoney Heights SMMM Opal x Kevin's Finbar (late)
Soldier-Mtn Golden Myrtle x undecided. I ***love*** her kids out of Mozart, but maybe I should try Handel, or even Finny, or maybe I will milk her through for winter milk. Maybe I will wait and see what the appraiser thinks. 

I will probably breed Mozart to the Boer does because he deserves to breed more than one doe this season! That, and he's so big, I think the cross babies will be fantastic even if they have airplane ears!


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I think mostly tweaked... I had hoped to have an alpine to use this year... but not yet...

Group #1 is already in with the buck and has been for a variety of reasons...

LM Cracklin Rosie (Vicki/Bill) - MM Thunder
MM Maple (Willow/Thunder) - MM Thunder (actually hoping to sell her as I do not want to do higher gen MM)
MM Snickerdoodle (beloved Dolce/Thunder) - MM Thunder

Group 2 will start breeding in August hoping for Jan kids... I love Jan/Feb kids! I am breeding my lower to middle producers first trying to have more milk longer into the winter with a couple exceptions... Vickie dries up in Oct/Nov no matter WHEN I breed her so breeding her earlier, Paradise had a drop after a bit of trouble this year and I know she can do better so wanting to rebreed sooner, Serrano & Nutmeg ended up open last year... they were being bred elsewhere and the buck they were in with died... so breeding them sooner. 

MM Fantasia (Aria/Thunder) - MM Columbo
LM Vickie - LM Bill
MM Aria - MM Thunder
LM x Thyme (Cinn/Anson) - LM Bill
LM x Serrano (Pepper/Dandy) - LM Bill
LM x Nutmeg (Cinn/Anson) - LM Bill
LM Almost Paradise (Babee/Anson) - LM Bill
MM Scarlett Fever (Ruby/Anson) - MM Thunder or MM Little Foot (still pondering)

Group #3 is my older babies from this year... planning on Sept/Oct breeding

LM Cherish You (Babee/Anson) - LM Bill
mutt Uno (Scrabble/Columbo) - MM Thunder
mutt Pinochle (Scrabble/Columbo) - MM Little Foot
MM Thyme For Every Season (Thyme/Thunder) - MM Columbo

Group 4 is October/November breedings

mutt Scrabble (MM/alpine/nubian) - MM Columbo (repeat breeding)
MM Sonata (Aria/Thunder) - MM Columbo
LM Honey (Babee/Anson) - LM Bill
LM Babee - LM Bill
LM x Old Thyme Religion (Thyme/Bill) - likely LM Anson
LM Sweetheart (Babee/Anson) - Bill
MM Rumba (Sonata/Anson) - MM Little Foot
LM x Cinnamon - LM Bill

The rest of the 2010 babies are Oct/Nov depending - 

MM Abigail (Martha/Columbo) - MM Thunder 
LM x Rosemary (Cinn/Bill) - MM Columbo
LM x Corriander (Cinn/Bill) - MM Columbo

The last 2 girls... going to play by ear... they are MM x alpine... and mid April kids. Their dam had no trouble kidding when bred LM or alpine... but being younger and part MM... we'll see. 

{{faint}} I just realized I am planning to breed 29 goats this year! Am I insane?? We bred 24 this last year. Actually 4 of those above are for sale... so... we'll see what I end up kidding. I know 29 is beyond what we want to milk. I'd like to pare down to my 15-20 top milkers... or even a bit lower. We are currently milking 18 and that is doable.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm only breeding does that my buck gets to when he escapes his pasture. LOL Good lord I'd love to skip a kidding season. I had to kid out does in a pig pen this year with a HUGE hole in the dirt floor. Nearly broke my neck a dozen times or more.


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

Anita Martin said:


> I'm only breeding does that my buck gets to when he escapes his pasture. LOL Good lord I'd love to skip a kidding season. I had to kid out does in a pig pen this year with a HUGE hole in the dirt floor. Nearly broke my neck a dozen times or more.


I like that breeding plan, it's like Roulette mixed with natural selection lol!


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Tammy- you forgot Pella's Triple C My Fair Lady X Kastdemur's Ghengis Khan!!

My buck line-up is hard to choose from again, and we are still working out the details, (wishing we were freshening some of the dry yealrings this fall, so they could be sold as winter milkers...)

Bucks:
SG Kastdemur's Expressway +*B
Aja-Sammati Pita Maha (flat rumps & awesome foreudders)
Reuel Zephyr's EXP Zachariah *B
Reuel Zina's EXP Tyco *B
Pella's Triple C Be Awesome *B
Pruittville's Epoch Legacy
Aja-Sammati Cayo Espanto *B (long bodies & width in the rear)
and Kastdemur's Patriot *B (an outside breeding that has given us gorgeous kids, so maybe we'll do a couple to him again) 

1/2 the does are almost all daughters of these guys...choices get harder every year!


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

Feral Nature said:


> My does are beginning to cycle and they look so healthy and slick that it is hard not to go ahead and get them bred! I plan on breeding every doe on the place, unlike last year, when I bred only a few does. I will hold back the 4 little doelings (2 LM and 2MM) and breed them next year.
> 
> This leaves 9 LM, 5 MM and 3 Boers to breed for a total of 17 does to breed. I have 4 other does off farm that will need breeding as well.
> 
> Breeding season will start August for early 2011 kids. I am hoping to get them all bred early and have the kids all the same age.


Me again. Recount.

Does to be bred:

17 LaManchas 
5 MiniManchas 
3 Boers/Boer crosses
___

25 total does to breed

I will begin breeding season August 18 for January 15 due dates.
Some are already cycling and bucks are in rut.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow. Lots of babies ahead for you! I have been re-thinking my original plans also. I just sold a MM doe and may have sold my MM bucks so...I may just breed them all to my new LM herdsire and I am also breeding earlier than I thought. I am going to try to get everyone bred in August and dry off in Sept. for a nice fall break.


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

I have 2 LM bucks and 2 MM bucks. I am not sure that I am going to use the MM bucks at all. I am debating. I don't want to breed a further generation down of MM but not sure I want to breed smallish MM does to a full LM buck. If I had a 75%LM 25%ND buck, I would use him, but I don't. That breeding I did this year produced doelings, I was actually hoping for a buckling. Not sure that would make a difference though. I have 5 adult MM does and 2 MM doe kids I am holding over. Plus of course my full-sized herd.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes I will adjust that now


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not even thinking about breeding, until after we get Appraised next week. I want to see what he thinks about the bucks.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> I want to see what he thinks about the bucks.


More importantly, what he thinks about their daughters and/or mothers! Have a fun appraisal!


----------



## cariboujaguar (Feb 9, 2009)

OH no! I am trading these Saanens for stud service to a very nice buck at my friends, so now my plans have changed AGAIN!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Thats part of breeding


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh these are all 2010 bucks so now daughters yet, and my son jinxed me, :crazy
he said all these young bucks you know we won't have any doelings next year! :/


----------

